# Arranged Employment & Student Visa Questions



## tahoe775 (Dec 19, 2008)

I wish to immigrate to Canada. However, I'm only able to make 61 points due to 2 factors:
a) I'm 53 years old and lost 8 point.
b) I do not have arranged employment.
*) Also not able to claim family in Canada

I'm highly skilled with international logistics, trade compliance and Construction Management. Specialties include start-up and turn-around companies.

I would love for somebody to say they could help me with arranged employment, but I've not had any success in the last 6 months - however, PLEASE feel free to offer any assistance, thoughts or suggestions on that subject.

Here's the question (Plan B):
Perhaps it would be a good idea to enter Canada with a student visa? That would give me an opportunity to seek out arranged employment. I'm open to most any type of school but would like to keep my expenses down in anticipation of relocation.
Could anybody offer their thoughts on obtaining a student visa, the type of schools that might qualify and the speed in which visas could be issued?

Thanks very much !!


----------



## richieyu (May 30, 2009)

Hi taheo775,

I'm not an immigration lawyer but student visa might be an interesting option. Why don't you look into some of the university or college programs.




www.edu.gov.on.ca/eng/general/list/univers.html
www.edu.gov.on.ca/eng/general/list/college.html

Look for something with a coop program or an internship program. I suggest to pick something in your field of study. This should allow you to look for employment as part of your program. 

Hope this helps.

cheers,
Richie Yu | Toronto Realtor
richieyuRealEstate.com


----------



## tahoe775 (Dec 19, 2008)

Richie - great sites ! Thank you for the tips.


----------



## richieyu (May 30, 2009)

Hey Tahoe775,

There's a fairly new "Experience Class" program to get your immigration papers. This should fit in nicely to your "Student Visa + Internship" strategy.

News Release - Canadian Experience Class now open for business

cheers,
Richie Yu


----------



## mrsl04 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi My husband and I are just about to go out on a Study permit for 4 years as he is doing a PhD there, funded (much more funding available generally in Canada than the UK). I am getting an open work permit attached to his permit and have found work as a Speech Therapist. As a student you cannot work off campus for 6 months once you arrive, but then can apply for a work permit off campus. Then once you have studied for 2 years (i think?) you can apply for residency (Canadian Class experience..?). I think...at least that is something we want to do too, but I can get it through my professional qualifications I think anyway.
Good luck


----------

